# Downed Pecan Tree



## Nature Man (Oct 30, 2020)

My sister lives in Long Beach, Mississippi. The recent hurricane blew down a huge Pecan tree into her yard. She wants it removed, and there is easy access to it. I don't have pictures yet as her electricity is still out and she is experiencing problems even sending pictures over her phone. Is there anyone interested in several hundred board feet of free Pecan wood? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Oct 31, 2020)

Are you going to be cutting into blanks to ship?


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 31, 2020)

I think Chuck's asking if there's anyone who lives close to his sister who wants to go harvest that pecan tree.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 31, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Are you going to be cutting into blanks to ship?


Not me. I live in California and do not plan to travel to Mississippi. She is willing to give the tree to anyone that wants to take it. I told her I would offer it up on this site, in the event a woodworker would like it. Just received a picture this morning of it. Chuck

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 31, 2020)

I'll bet that root stump would yield some nice stuff. Looks like it was pretty deep into the ground. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 31, 2020)

Is it PEE-kan... or peh-KAHN?


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Oct 31, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Is it PEE-kan... or peh-KAHN?


Pea Can. Down South that's what you keep under the bed to use at night instead of walking to outhouse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Oct 31, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Is it PEE-kan... or peh-KAHN?


Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 2, 2020)

My sister found someone to remove the tree. This matter is closed. Chuck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 2, 2020)

It's Pee-Can... and I'd like some blanks as well.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 2, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> It's Pee-Can... and I'd like some blanks as well.


No tree, no blanks available! All gone! Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 2, 2020)

Nuts!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Nov 2, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Nuts!


Pecan nuts???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 2, 2020)

Oh, a wise-guy,eh...nyuck, nyuck, nyuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 5, 2020)

A rich man has a canopy over his bed a poor man has a can-o-pee under his bed. For the sake of convenience I would rather be poor.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

